# Best insoles for flat feet



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Folks,

Recently replaced my gym trainers and was wondering whether to replace the special insoles i currently have (Dr Foot Sports Insoles).

To give you a bit of background - i have flat feet and my gym sessions normally consist of cross fit / insanity type workouts - no long distance running or anything like that.

The current insoles seem ok but might need replacing as they are over 4 years old. 

I wanted to see if people had their own recommendations for good shock absorbing insoles that provide ultimate support for flat feet?

Cheers guys

Rich


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've not got flat feet but have had issues with planta faciitis since 2013, so require a good amount of support to stop arch pain.

I've used several types of insole, some good others not but the only type I've found that provide good support, are comfortable and last a while are Softec Sole Ultra. They provide a lot of a support and actually adapt to the shape of your feet.

They do a range of insoles depending on what you need, the ultra being the most padded. I suspect in trainers you might want to opt for a thinner version.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

millns84 said:


> I've not got flat feet but have had issues with planta faciitis since 2013, so require a good amount of support to stop arch pain.
> 
> I've used several types of insole, some good others not but the only type I've found that provide good support, are comfortable and last a while are Softec Sole Ultra. They provide a lot of a support and actually adapt to the shape of your feet.
> 
> They do a range of insoles depending on what you need, the ultra being the most padded. I suspect in trainers you might want to opt for a thinner version.


Can't help with the flat feet, but if you haven't tried these for Planta, then give them a go. https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...rds=dr+scholl+plantar+fasciitis&pi=SY200_QL40

I was at the point that I couldn't walk to the loo in the night, after a few days of wearing these I've not had a problem since. Being half foot they don't make your shoes any tighter like some inserts I've tried.


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

millns84 said:


> I've not got flat feet but have had issues with planta faciitis since 2013, so require a good amount of support to stop arch pain.
> 
> I've used several types of insole, some good others not but the only type I've found that provide good support, are comfortable and last a while are Softec Sole Ultra. They provide a lot of a support and actually adapt to the shape of your feet.
> 
> They do a range of insoles depending on what you need, the ultra being the most padded. I suspect in trainers you might want to opt for a thinner version.


I looked at the Sole Softec range of insoles this morning. I could decide on the Ultra or response for trainers. Seems like the Ultra may be too thick like you say.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I am not familiar with any of the foot issues described, but how about you go completely in the reverse, and buy minimalist/barefoot trainers and shoes and see if there is any improvement?

I wear barefoot shoes a lot, replicates a much more normal way of moving but does take some time to adjust to.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

With planta faciitis you need to avoid walking bare foot or wearing flat soled shoes/trainers. The best solution is for a cushioned heel and arch support.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Been using Scholl Orthaheel Regular Insoles for 20 years. Best out there in my eyes. 


Gonz.


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

My daughter has Ehrlers Danlos and her feet go flat and also her ankles go over inwards, she has arch supports that lift her feet up and push her ankles back up into position.
I will see if theres a brand name as she gets them from hospital periodically.

- different but for anyone dropping on this thread -I suffer from painful achilles , and find simple gel heel supports work wonders, £5 from sport direct.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I've been recently diagnosed with collapsed arches. Perfect when I spend 12 hours a night on my feet in steel toe cap boots.
I'd been wondering for a month or so why my left arch was killing and I'd been getting out of bed in a morning and limping about.
I got two pairs from eBay, which according to the physiotherapist I'm seeing are OK.



Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

PugIain said:


> I've been recently diagnosed with collapsed arches. Perfect when I spend 12 hours a night on my feet in steel toe cap boots.
> I'd been wondering for a month or so why my left arch was killing and I'd been getting out of bed in a morning and limping about.
> I got two pairs from eBay, which according to the physiotherapist I'm seeing are OK.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


I'm in the same boat as you, full night shifts in safety shoes averaging 12-15k per night on a concrete floor. Never used to be so bad but since December we have been forced to wear company supplied shoes and everyone has developed the same foot issues. Went to my gp last week who was so useless it was pathetic and my employers won't do anything without medical evidence. I have used insoles which help a lot but find that after a few weeks they start to compress and lose their effectiveness.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I equally know what's it's like I've been wearing protective shoes in the security industry for over 17 years, I now wear magnums Panthers with wolverine multishox insoles, not completely painless but the best combo I've found so far 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

